# Forum Argomenti di discussione Organizzazione e Informatica Studi professionali  deleghe per isa

## LONGBOARD

Nel processo di continua semplificazione  :Mad:  da parte dell'Amministrazione Finanziaria il reperimento dei dati per il perfezionamento dei calcoli Isa  (messi a disposizione nei cassetti fiscali dei contribuenti) può avvenire tramite delega massiva da parte dell'intermediario.
Non è chiaro se i dati da indicare in delega siano anche quelli ad es. del Volume di affari Iva come per le precedenti deleghe ed in ogni caso di quali dichiarazioni iva.
Cioè quelle relative al 2018 presentate nel 2019  (già presenti nei cassetti fiscali) o quelle relative al 2017 presentate lo scorso anno.
Prima di inviare file di richieste massive con dati che poi ne comporterebbero il respingimento..... :Confused:

----------


## Gabriella123

Ad oggi tutto tace

----------


## Alessandra

Che casiniiiiii

----------


## paolab

ancora nulla...

----------


## Alessandra

Ma si può lavorare cosi  e poi il ns famoso e mai considerato  all’art. 3, c. 2 dello Statuto del contribuente ( "  le disposizioni tributarie non possono prevedere adempimenti a carico dei contribuenti la cui scadenza sia fissata anteriormente al 60° giorno dalla data della loro entrata in vigore o dell'adozione dei provvedimenti di attuazione in esse espressamente previsti”). ISA e bilanci srl tutti spostati....

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Ma si può lavorare cosi  e poi il ns famoso e mai considerato  all’art. 3, c. 2 dello Statuto del contribuente ( "  le disposizioni tributarie non possono prevedere adempimenti a carico dei contribuenti la cui scadenza sia fissata anteriormente al 60° giorno dalla data della loro entrata in vigore o dell'adozione dei provvedimenti di attuazione in esse espressamente previsti”). ISA e bilanci srl tutti spostati....

  Non sono d'accordo nel rinviare la convocazione delle assemblee per il discorso ISA.
I bilanci si approvano con o senza ISA.

----------

